# Bolt Puzzle



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a bolt puzzle

see PDF file below  enjoy 

=========


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Ahhhh...... Christmas presents for the grand kids 

Thanks Bj


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Now I suppose I will have to try one, as if I havn't got enough projects on the go.   

Neat toy!

John


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Bob,

I've made a bunch over the years using regular bolts, mostly 5/8 machined bolts like the one in the pictures below. If you clean up the cut end, you can lock the bolt into the nut with a quick flick of the wrist and it's pretty hard to unthread.

I like the machined bolts with the reduced shank because the lock washer "just" almost fits over it. I made one out of a 7/8 bolt with a bunch of holes drilled into it that you could almost snake the washer through.

I have noticed that the less mechanically inclined an individual is, the sooner they get the puzzle solved.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Doug

That's a neat way to do it 

Here's one more you may get a kick out of 

==========


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Bj 

This is getting nuttier and nuttier.  

Two gas pipes done, 4 to go.
John


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Neat project BJ, never seen that before!

Corey


----------



## mountain monkey (Aug 17, 2008)

It's funny to see this project again. An older gentleman handed me one of these and offered me 10 dollars to get the washer off in 1 minute once when I was a young boy (not that long ago). I was intrigued when, after failing, he showed me the trick. Several years later when I was working for a construction company and had access to the machine shop, I remembered and made one myself. I even angled off the corners of the nut on the washer side to make it seem a little more possible to get the washer at just the right angle to get it over the nut. I don't think it ever failed to confuse anyone. I wish I knew where it was now so that I could post a picture of it. I love these fun projects!

Josh The Marine

PS Doug is right. Hand it to a machinist or an intellectual and he/she'll try all day to get it off, but hand it to a child and they'll get it undone in ten seconds.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Josh

Like you I love to make Puzzles, here's one that's great for kids and some big kids 

I made my own rings but you can use old horse shoes, they work very well also..

You will see the Puzzle rings below ,at one time they where painted black but because so many have played with them the paint is all gone now...

It's takes about 30 mins to make this fun Puzzle, the key to this one is the chain size and the links.. ( 1/4" size)

=======


----------

